# Gaming PC GTX 570 od. 580 ?



## mocka32 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle hier !

Möchte mir diesen Pc kaufen AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 1055x6 Gamers Edition AGANDO fuego 2650i7 invader 104463

Man kann für € 99,- auf eine GTX 580 "aufgraden"

Nun würde mich interessieren:

1. Was haltet Ihr von dem System zu dem Preis, würdet ihr was ändern ?
2. Sind die Karten schon lang am Mark, habe Test von 2011 od sogar 2010 ??? gelesen. Kommen bald neue Karten raus, das heißt zahlt es sich aus zu warten ??)
3. zahlt sich der Aufpreis von € 99,- aus ?
3. Kennt Ihr den Shop (Erfahrungen)


Meine Anforderungen

Kaufe mir jetzt einen neuen PC weil mein alter alt und kaputt ist  zum Diablo III spielen, möchte aber auch graphisch anspruchsvollere Spiele in Zukunft spielen (keine Ahnung welche, habe zur Zeit keine Zeit zum spielen und weiss nicht mal was es so am Markt gibt)
Möchte den Pc mit Hdmi an meinen 60 Zoll Plasma anschließen und so spielen, Fotos od Filme schauen.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen !!!

lg


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

Es gibt die neue GTX 680, die ist besser als die 580, aber auch deutlich teurer. 

Die GTX 580 ist ca 15% besser als die GTX 570 und auch bei Einzelkauf ca 100€ teurer. D.h. der Aufpreis ist okay, aber ob es die Mehrleistung wert ist, kann man schwer sagen. Für den ganzen PC ist es okay, denn 900 statt 800 Euro sind ca 13% Aufpreis für am Ende dann 15% mehr Leistung. 

Der PC an sich ist vom Preis her okay. Ich hab mal alle Einzelteils einzeln zusammengestellt per Preisvergleich, da käm man mit sehr günstigen Shops auf etwa 730-750€. Dafür hast Du bei agando dann eine Garantie auf den komplett zusammengebauten PC für 36 Monate und 6 Monate Vor-Ort-Service.  Beim selber zusammenstellen kannst Du aber auch die perfekt passenden Komponenten kaufen - zb kostet der i7-2600 mehr als der i5-2500k, ist aber in Spielen nicht besser. Das gesparte Geld kann man dann in ein besseres Mainboard oder Gehäuse oder Netzeil oder Grafikkarte stecken usw. 

Den Sgop hab ich schon mehrfach gesehen, habe auch noch nichts negatives gehört, aber auch kein besonderes Lob oder so - der scheint also okay zu sein. Hier auf der Seite zB https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-agandoshop.html  kommt der Shop sehr gut weg - wenn Du also nicht durch selber zusammenstellen einen für Dich "perfekten" PC haben willst und es Dir nicht auf 50€ mehr oder weniger ankommt, kannst Du wohl ruhigen Gewissens bei dem Shop kaufen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Mai 2012)

mocka32 schrieb:


> 2. Sind die Karten schon lang am Mark, habe Test von 2011 od sogar 2010 ??? gelesen. Kommen bald neue Karten raus, das heißt zahlt es sich aus zu warten ??)


Die GTX 580 wird gerade von der etwas leistungsfähigeren, etwas teureren und deutlich sparsameren GTX 670 abgelöst. Noch darüber ist als neue Highend-Karte von Nvidia die GTX 680 platziert. Die GTX 570 wird früher oder später einer GTX 660 weichen, die laut Gerüchten aber erst im September auf den Markt kommen soll. Bezieht man die AMD-Karten noch mit ein, ergibt sich folgendes Bild (aufsteigend geordnet nach Leistung):

Radeon HD 7850 -> GeForce GTX 570 -> HD 7870 -> GTX 580 -> HD 7950 -> GTX 670 -> HD 7970 -> GTX 680

Ansonsten hat Herbboy im Prinzip alles gesagt. Was den PC von Agando angeht, mache ich mir nur beim Netzteil ein wenig Sorgen. Wenn selbst ein be quiet System Power Aufpreis kostet, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was sich hinter den "Gaming-Power-Netzteilen" verbirgt. Die Coolermaster-Silent-Pro-Netzteile auf der anderen Seite sind gut, aber auch überdimensioniert und ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

Die Netzteile werden schon gut genug sein - ansonsten wäre das bei dem Garantieservice ein fettes Eigentor. Aber in Sachen Effizienz und ggf Lautstärke werden es sicher keine sehr hochwertigen Modelle sein.


----------



## mocka32 (31. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure echt tollen Antworten, damit fange ich was an.

Die Frage ist dann nur ob es sinn macht jetzt ein günstigeres fertiges system zu kaufen mit core i5 und GTX 570 und wenn es für mich notwendig ist auf ein core i7 und eine GTX aus der 600 er Serie aufzurüsten ? wenn der Preis der Karten runter geht.

Wichtig wäre für mich nur das ich dann nur den Prozessor und die Graka kaufen muss und nicht wieder andere Komponenten neu (Motherboard, usw.)
Ist das möglich muss ich dann auf irgend etwas schauen ?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

Also, zur Zeit bringen alle "besseren" CPUs als ein i5-2500 oder i5-3550 so gut wie keine Mehrleistung - da wäre die Frage, ob Du denn überhaupt jemals die CPU aufrüsten "musst", solange es den Sockel 1155 überhaupt gibt   Also, was ich meine: WENN mal eine bessere CPU Sinn macht, wird das vermutlich soweiso schon ein neuer Sockel sein, so dass man auch Mainboard und evlt. RAM wechseln muss.

Und wegen der Karten: eine GTX 570 wird noch eine ganze Weile völlig ausreichen. Du kannst natürlich mal abwarten, bis die Preise für eine GTX670 oder 680 sinken - eine GTX 670 ist ca 30-35% besser als eine GTX 570, eine GTX 680 ca 50% besser. Im Moment sinken die Preise der GTX 670 etwas und sind bei um die 350€ - das wäre sogar für die Mehrleistung "akzeptabel", ca 40-45% Aufpreis und dabei dann 30-35% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX 570. Aber wenn man dann eh schon eine GTX 570 hat und diese nur ersetzen will, dann muss der Preis der GVTX 670 natürlich nochmal deutlich sinken.


----------



## mocka32 (31. Mai 2012)

Danke Herbboy !

Ich liste hier mal Komponenten auf(wie gesagt habe aber überhaut keine Ahnung  )

1. Gehäuse:
 Ich besitze noch eine Midi Case Tek 1018 Gehäuse, wäre schön wenn ich das noch verwenden kann.
Test: Casetek Midi Server 1018 im schönen Blau - ComputerBase

2. Mainboard:
Keine Ahnung welches wenn möglich bis € 120,-

3. Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at  oder Intel Core i5-3550, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I53550) | Geizhals.at  oder Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at 

4. Arbeitsspeicher:
Keine Ahnung welche, denke 8 Gb wären ok ?

5. Graphikkarte:
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1563) | Geizhals.at  denke die reicht für Diablo III und dann wenn notwendig für andere Spiele auf eine GTX 670 - 690 warten wenn die im Preis runter gehen.

6. Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at 

7.Netzteil:
Keine Ahnung, muss nicht besonders leise sein

Anforderungen:
Zur Zeit Diablo III, danach keine Ahnung , Filme und Bilder schauen. Sehr wichtig ist das ich den PC an einen 60 Zoll Plasma über Hdmi anschliesen
und Spielen, usw. kann und möglicherweise kaufe ich mir eine externe Festplatte USB 3.0

Und wie in Punkt 5. Graphikkarte erwähnt mögliches aufrüsten wenn notwendig auf GTX 670 - 690



oder am Montag zum Hofer und den kaufen:
Hofer - Angebote ab Montag, 04.06.2012


Keine Ahnung ob ich noch was vergessen habe  würde mich freuen wenn ich Hilfe dazu bekomme !!
lg


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

1. Das Case ist ATX-Standard, kannst Du also problemlos weiterverwenden.
2. Falls Du übertakten willst, dann am besten ein Board mit P- oder Z-Chipsatz - da gibt es einige um die 80-120€. Wenn Übertakten egal ist, kannst Du auch einen anderen Chipsatz nehmen - hier mal Boards mit PCIe3.0 (neuester Grafikkartenstandard) und USB3.0 auch onboard, so dass Du ein Frontpanel für USB3.0 nachrüsten könntest für das Gehäuse: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, PCIe 3.0 x16: ab 1x, USB 3.0 (extern/intern): 2/2/2/4/4/2 | Geizhals.at    ohne internes USB3.0 gibt es auch noch mehr Boards. Die haben USB3.0 dann halt nur hinten.

3. Fürs Übertakten den 3570K nehmen, da ginge auch der 2500k, der günstiger und an sich nciht merkbar schwächer ist. Ansonsten den 3550 nehmen, wenn Übertakten egal ist.
4. ja, am besten 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5Volt. Ruhig den günstigsten. Ein niedriger (also schnellerer) CL-Wert bringt nichts, mehr Takt auch nicht, und zuverlässig sind auch die günstigen Riegel.
5. die Karte ist für den Preis gut. AMD ist bei Dir keine Option?
6. jo, die ist gut
7. was hast Du denn aktuell für eines? Ansonsten würd ich für um die 50-70€ ein Markenmodell mit 500-550W nehmen. Corsair, Antec, Cougar, Thermaltake, Seasonic, Enermax...  weniger als 50€ für 500W ist oft zu "billig" ... wobei der Hersteller Rasurbo ZB ganz gut ist, das ist eine Tochterfirma einer der bekannten Marken (weiß grad nur nicht, von welcher...  )

Der Hofer-PC ist gut, aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich der Mehrpreis dann lohnt. Mit den Teilen oben kommst Du ja sicher grad mal auf 600€. Die CPU im Hofer-PC wird nicht merkbar besser sein, die Grafikkarte aber natürlich schon. Ein Vorteil: windows ist dabei. Aber das würde einzeln auch nur um die 80€ kommen.


----------



## fabilus (31. Mai 2012)

ist das bei dem Hofer-PC wirklich eine 20gb SSD?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn da was von 20GB SSD steht, dann ist das vlt eine Festplatte mit SSD-"Hilfspeicher", d.h. gewisse Dinge werden auf der SSD gespeichert, um das normale Arbeiten unter Windows ingesamt "flüssiger" zu machen. Das ist natürlich bei weitem nciht so gut wie eine richtige SSD nur für windows.


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2012)

Es gibt auch dedizierte SSDs von Intel mit 20 GB Speicher. Auf jeden Fall wird sie in dem Hofer-Rechner aber als Cache für die Festplatte genutzt, da dort mit Intels Smart Response Technik geworben wird.


----------



## mocka32 (1. Juni 2012)

Danke Herbboy !

Zu 2. Übertakten:
Übertakten wäre ok, keine Ahnung wie das geht aber ein Freund von mir könnte das glaube ich machen.
USB 3.0 möchte ich nicht hinten haben, zu umständlich bei mir
Kannst du mir ein Board empfehlen ? (auf Geizhals ?)

Zu 3: Prozessor:
Der 2500 K ist 32nm der 3570 K ist 22 nm keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist, wäre das wichtig 

5. Graphikkarte:
AMD hatte früher öffters AMD war damit auch zufrieden, habe jetzt oft gelesen das die Nvidia besser sind, und deswegen (wenn AMD brauche ich dann nicht anderes Board, Cpu ????

7.Netzteil:
Marke: keine Ahnung hat 420 od. 430 Watt

Noch eine Frage zur Graphikkarte: habe schon oft gelesen das z.B die GTX 560 gut ist, bis Monitore mit 26 Zoll, wenn ich aber wie geschrieben auf einen 60 Zoll Plasma spielen will ist das egal ?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

2. für Übertakten nimm halt dann eine CPU mit einem "k" im Namen. Bei diesen CPUs und den passenden Baords (Z oder P Chipsatz) ist das Übertakten nicht schwer, die sind sogar extra dafür gedacht. Dieses Board zB MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at   wäre zum Übertakten und hat auch onboard USB3.0, so dass Du ein Frontpanel fürs Gehäuse nachrüsten kannst mit USB3.0 - aber Aufpassen: manche Frontpanels sind nicht zum Anschluss onboard, sondern es geht ein Kabel quer durchs Gehäuse, damit man es dann am Ende doch hinten am USB3.0 anschleßt.

3. die 3000er-CPUs sind die neuen "Ivy Bridge" und technisch etwas moderner - du selber merkst davon aber wie gesagt nichts. Der Stormbedarf ist bei den neuen CPUs geringer, aber auch das sind nur 5-10 Watt, was beim normalen Verbrauch eines PCs nicht viel ist - wenn der PC aber sehr lange pro tag an ist, dann nimm ruhig den 3570k

5. Welchen Grafikkartenhersteller man nutzt hat nichts mit der CPU oder dem Board zu tun, vor allem ist Intel ja nich = Nvidia - wenn überhaupt, dann KÖNNTE es sein, dass bei Board mit Nvidia-Chipsatz eine AMD-Karte nicht geht und auf AMD-Boards eine Nvidia nicht läuft - beides ist aber NICHT der Fall, sondern man kann (und konnte schon immer) jede Grafikkarte auf jedem Board betreiben, das einen passenden PCie-Slot hat, und ich kenne kein Board OHNE so einen Slot. Im Gegenteil: es gibt "sogar" AMD-Mainboards, die SLI unterstützen (Betrieb von zwei Nvidia-Karten als Verbund), und es gibt natürlich auch Intel-Boards, die Crossfire unterstützen (zwei AMD-Karten im Verbund)

Bei AMD meint der ein oder andere, dass es da eher mal Treiberprobleme geben kann - aber an sich hält es sich die Waage, mal gibt es mit AMD kleine Problemchen, mal mit Nvidia. Besser oder schlechter ist keiner der Hersteller per se, sondern in dem einen Preisbereich ist halt eine AMD besser in Preis-Leistung, in einem anderen dann wieder nvidia. Trinity hat oben ja eine Reihenfolge der Karten ab ca 200€ gepostet auch mit AMD. 

zB bis zum Preisbereich der GTX 560 Ti ist AMD die eindeutig bessere Wahl, ab dann ist es sehr ausgeglichen. Eine 7850 OC zB ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX 570, aber etwas teurer als die allerbilligste GTX 570 - dafür ist die 7850 OC sehr leise. Eine sehr leise GTX 570 wiederum kostet dann auch wieder mehr usw,

 Vorteil Nvidia: es wird PhysX unterstützt (besondere Physikeffekte in Spielen), was aber wiederum nicht viele Spiele unterstützen - daher ist das nett, aber nicht wichtig.


7. such mal genauer, ob da eine Marke zu finden ist oder ob es wenigstens eine Tabelle mit Amperewerte bei 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt. Das findest Du oft seitlich am Netzteil (Gehäuse aufmachen)


Eine GTX 560 (ohne Ti) würde ich keinesfalls mehr kaufen, die wird nicht lange "halten" - mindestens eine GTX 560 Ti solltest Du nehmen, wenn Du eh schon so viel investierst. Die Größe des Monitors oder LCD/Plasma spielt keine Rolle, sondern nur die Auflösung, und die ist idR ab 22 Zoll-Monitoren bereits bei 1920x1080, also Full-HD. Wenn Du gelesen hast, dass es nur "bis 26 Zoll" geeignet ist, dann liegt das daran, dass es bei Monitoren über 26 Zoll auch welche mit einer höheren Auflösung gibt, da diese Monitore dann vor allem von Grafikprogramm-Profis benutzt werden - bei Fernsehern aber ist "normales" FullHD auch bei großen Modellen Standard, d.h. beim Fernseher ist es egal, wie groß der ist.


----------



## mocka32 (1. Juni 2012)

Ok danke, dann stelle ich hier mal mein Ergebnis zusammen:

1. Gehäuse belasse ich es bei meinem alten.

2. Mainboard:
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at 

3. Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at 

4. Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at 

5. Graphikkarte:
Geizhals.at  oder Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti AMP! Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-50302-10M) | Geizhals.at  Palit GeForce GTX 560 Ti Twin Light Turbo, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (NE5X56TT1102) | Geizhals.at 
oder eine ATI 6950 

(bei den Nvidea habe ich die Links nach meinen Favoriten gereiht und bei ATI bitte um eine genaue Empfehlung wie bei Board  mir raucht schon der Kopf von lauter Foren und Testleserein  )

6. Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at 

7.Netzteil:
Muss genau schauen was auf meinem oben steht, wenn nicht geeignet dann:
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-600CXV2) | Geizhals.at 

So ich hoffe das passt so, beim Arbeitsspeicher habe ich noch gesehen PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 od.PC3-15000 CL9-10-9-27
sind diese Unterscheide wichtig od. zu vernachlässigen ?

lg


----------



## mocka32 (1. Juni 2012)

in meinem oberen hat der erste Link zur Graphikkarte nicht funktioniert:

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1563) | Geizhals.at


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Also, ich würde da wegen des Preises die EVGA nehmen, AUSSER die ist besonders laut - dann würde ich aber, wenn Du dann eh schon über 200€ ausgibst, direkt eine Sapphire AMD 7850 OC Sapphire 7850 oc in Grafikkarten/PCIe mit Chiptakt: ab 900MHz | Geizhals.at   nehmen. Die ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX 570 UND sehr leise UND braucht weniger Strom als eine GTX 560 Ti (beim Spielen ca 70-80W weniger, bei Volllast sogar bis zu 100W weniger).


Das Netzteil ist gut, aber 500W würden auch schon reichen, auch für eine GTX 560 Ti. Evlt. Angaben vom Graka-Hersteller "600W empfohlen" sind nur dazu da, dass es selbst bei Usern mit billigen 600W-Netzteilen klappt, denn ein NoName mit "nur 500W kann schnell mal effektiv nur so gut wie ein 350W-Markenmodell sein, was dann eben nicht mehr reicht - aber Markenmodell 450-500W reicht.

Ansonsten sieht alles gut aus. Dieses "PC3-12800U" ist die Bauweise und die MB/Sek, die durch den Takt zustandekommen. PC3 ist DDR3, und 12800 (MB/s) ergibt sich bei einem Takt von 1600MHZ. Das ist also DDR3-1600-RAM. Mehr ist nicht nötig. Und diese CL-Zahlen sind die Latenzen, das sind u.a. Reaktionszeiten. Die erste Ziffer ist der CL-Wert, das ist der wichtigste, und kleiner ist schneller - aber selbst dieser Wert ist so nebensächlich, dass man da nicht drauf achten muss. DDR3-1600 hat idR CL9, für einen niederigeren CL-Wert zahlt man unnötig drauf, und einen höheren CL-Wert gibt es nur selten, da sich beim Standardverfahren in der Produktion automatisch CL9 als stabiler Wert ergibt.


----------



## mocka32 (2. Juni 2012)

So also:
Habe jetzt die Komponenten beissammen, die AMD Graka kostet jetzt ca. € 35,- mehr als die EVGA . Um wieviel ist die 7850 OC denn schneller als
die EVGA ? Habe noch eine 7870 um € 255,- gefunden, ist die die nochmaliegen € 20 wert ??

Habe auf Geizhals geschaut und die Komponenten auch nach der Lieferzeit gewählt, möchte am Feiertag alles zusammen bauen 

1. Gehäuse belasse ich es bei meinem alten.

2. Mainboard:
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at

3. Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at 

4. Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at 

5. Graphikkarte:
wie oben beschrieben:
EGVA od. Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G) | Geizhals.at , od. HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H787QNT2G2M) | Geizhals.at 

6. Festplatte:

Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) | Geizhals.at 
(hat 64 statt 32 MB Cache ,bringt was ?)

7. Netzteil:
nur Model LPK2-25

und bei 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt steht 25A/34A/16A 

hilft das was ?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Die 7870 wäre sehr gut für den Preis - FALLS sie denn zaitnah auch wirklich für den Preis lieferbar ist ^^  die OC 7850 dürfte ca 20% besser als die GTX 560 Ti sein. 

Beim SPeicher gucken, ob der genug PLatz hat, je nach dem welchen Kühler mal verwendet für die CPU.

32 oder 64MB ist an sich egal bei ner Festplatte.

Das Netzteil ist zu schwach, würd ich sagen - 16A bei 12V ist sehr wenig. Da muss wohl ein neues her.


----------



## mocka32 (4. Juni 2012)

Ok,

Schau mal hier, habe noch zwei interessante Karten als Alternative gefunden, welche würdest du empfehlen ?
Generell die Lüfterlautstärke wäre bei mir egal

Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11200-01-40G), PowerColor Radeon HD 7850 PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7850 2GBD5-2DHPP), HIS Radeon HD 7850 IceQ X Turbo

lg


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist, dann würde ich die HD 7850 von Gigabyte empfehlen. Die ist fast so stark übertaktet wie die Powercolor PCS+, aber 20€ günstiger.
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R785OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Und die Sapphitre gilt als sehr leise - musst Du also selber entscheiden. Wenn Lautstärke egal ist, dann einfach die günstigste nehmen bzw. die, die bei einem Dir bekannten Shop am günstigsten ist


----------



## mocka32 (4. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn die 2 anderen einen höheren Chiptakt haben ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Die sind ja alle drei übertaktet - ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Takt macht da nichts aus, was Du wirklich merkst. Die zwei mit dem höheren Takt haben keine 10% mehr Takt, und 10% mehr Takt würden nicht direkt auch 10% mehr Leistung bringen. Wenn Du sichergehen willst, kannst Du natürlich eine mit dem höheren Takt nehmen


----------



## mocka32 (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, vielen dank für die tolle Hilfe !
lg


----------

